# Internal heads



## Badger-7-7-7 (6 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me if Asgard finisher heads are any good, usually use tape tech or Columbia but so expensive??


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Asgard is made by Tapetech/Ames. I compared them to Tapetech visually on All-Wall.com and they appear to be exactly the same design, just re-branded and sold at a lower price point. Some people are willing to spend more for a name. That being said, I have never used Asgard. I have been using NorthStar angle heads exclusively for about 20 years.


----------



## Badger-7-7-7 (6 mo ago)

Thanks, I've ordered one so I'll see what they're like


----------



## jerrydorm81422 (5 mo ago)

Asgard is made by Tapetech is fine< I've used it several times


----------

